

Are we there yet? (The traditional YC "waiting for the acceptance mail" thread) - c1sc0

Did you submit to YC? What did you submit? Do you think you'll make a chance? Have they sent out the mails yet?
======
Y_Not
Think someone beat you to it....

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5558201>

------
atrajan
I am still waiting

